# Stay command



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

My Ruby is having trouble learning stay. She is 13 weeks old. I tried to slowly introduce the command - very little to no initial distance and brief duration. Somehow she has developed an understanding of "stay" as "walk away from me." Obviously, that's near opposite of what I want. Any ideas how to correct? Should I start over with a new command word and hand motion?


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

GLHF said:


> Somehow she has developed an understanding of "stay" as "walk away from me."


That made me laugh. 13 weeks, she's still a baby. Take it slow with her. She will catch on. Do you turn your back when you walk away from her? I use a flat palm, fingers down hand motion; I put my palm in front of Oquirrh's face and say, "stay". In the beginning, don't turn your back to her, just take a few steps backwards. If she stays, walk back to her and treat her. As she gets better you can start using a release command and have her come to you for the treat. And then also start working on distance and turning your back on her, walking around her and/or leaving the room.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

You might be trying to go too far too soon.

These may be helpful

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qEIvg_K3Wk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzO2d4es28w


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi GLHF,

She's still very young and like small children her attention span at this age is very short.
Try and keep the lessons to short bursts of fun related exercises
If you can get her to sit at this early age, possibly treat orientated try an extension on sit In the way of sit & stay.
Take a few steps away from her, then returning to her if still in the seated position praise and treat if the sit position is held.
You may be able to expand the distance you walk away from her with a bit of patience and practice! 
It may also help to try these exercises indoors for a while, as outdoors ( back yard) holds a whole new world at this age with plenty of distractions for a young pup.
I'm sure if you persevere, you will surprise yourself and see some results soon 
Hope this helps 

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

13 weeks, I'd just play train with her and forget about consistency. 
There is lots of time later once their matures a little. They are very food motivated, but learn visually - place oriented.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as others have said really. Consistency and patience are the key, small distances first using treats, rewards, praise when she does stay.


----------

